# Want to swap?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Im looking for a boat in the Carib for a week or two in April of this year. I have a 35 foot center cockpit motorsailer in Hawaii to swap.
I will be working on Culebra for a few weeks and wanted some sail time while I was down that way.
Hope I posted this in the right section.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK then, do you have a boat you might want to rent?


----------

